# Editing



## pops6927 (Jun 21, 2010)

I've noticed a reeaallll long lag time once clicking on the Edit button on a post I've done until you can get a blinking cursor, a minute or more, so you can edit the post.  Is this the way it's supposed to be?  I'm not always good at off-the-cuff writing and often times want to go back in an edit what I've posted so it is clearer or better grammar or syntax, etc., but it's very frustrating to keep clicking on the post and not return a cursor for 1 to 2 minutes.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 21, 2010)

Checked a couple of my old posts and had no trouble, just clicked at the end of the last line and the cursor popped right up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 21, 2010)

I checked too Pops.

Mine works great.

Mine is an iMac27, with Safari.

Must be one of those computer compatibility thingys.

Bear


----------

